# Leptigen Feedback



## Twin Peak (Aug 21, 2003)

It is apparent from some of the other threads that many members here are using Leptigen that I was unaware of.  We collect all feedback, the good, the bad and the ugly.

So lets here it.  I'd like to know how long you have used it, what conditions you are using it under (how much of caloric deficit, how many servings, etc.), whether you find it to be a worthwhile product, and any and all subjective and objective results.

We are almost ready for retail production of it, with flavoring and fancy schmancy bottles and labels.  It'll soon be in a store near you.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 21, 2003)

Hi TP - I started using it on Monday.  Today's only my fourth day.

Not much to report at this time.  Nothing negative - no stomach upset or bloating.

I think my mood my be slightly affected in a good way.  I feel a bit more alert and "on".   (possible I'm imagining this though.  lol)

Oddly enough - today is the first day I'm noticing much of an impact on my appetite.  The first three days I was as hungry at meal time as I usually am.

I'm taking 3 Tbs a day.  Thinking about going to 4 starting Sunday...

Will update when I have more to share.  thanks!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 22, 2003)

Background 

Male, Age 49, 6', 226-228 lb (usually) although the scale did read 231 on Aug 10th. The extra weight could probably be attributed to some not-exactly healthy eating the previous two days, including a dinner at the Chinese buffet and a neighborhood block party where I consumed a rather large number of rich, fudge brownies.

Using calipers (3-site, self-measured), I'm at 19.3% BF. Using various online body fat estimators, I got results of between 19 and 21%.

While I am not as meticulous as, for example, Jodi at keeping track at what I eat, I do every once in a while measure and log a day's worth of eating. I was usually eating between 3200 and 3900 calories per day (higher on workout days due to extra protein drinks before and immediately after working out), with ratios of 50-60% P, 15-25% C, and 20-30% F.

Leptigen Usage 

I started Aug 8, using 1 serving per day, mixed with a mid-afternoon protein drink. I wasn't getting much effect from that, and after reading several related threads, swithed to taking it with Crystal Light Lemonade, late afternoon, about an hour and a half before dinner.  The hunger suppression effect seemed to be greater when taken separately, but at 1 serving per day, I still had some sugar cravings in early evening.

After about a week of one dose per day, I started taking two per day. The first one is mid to late morning, about an hour and a half before eating lunch. The second one is still late afternoon, about an hour and half before dinner. This dosing has worked much better for me with respect to avoiding sweets, and, in fact, I haven't had any sweets since going to twice a day dosing.

Caloric intake since taking the Leptigen (well, since Aug 10th anyway), has been in the 2500-3200 range, so I'm running a deficit of about 700 per day. The ratios are now 60-65% P, 10-15% C, and 20-25% F.

Results 

While I think that a period of 2 weeks (1 week at current dosage) is too soon to evaluate worthiness, there are some initial positive signs.

First is the lack of desire to eat sweets every night. This is great for me.

Secondly, the scale (I know, scales can be misleading) this morning read 222, a weight I have not seen in quite some time. I haven't done any other measurements since starting the Leptigen.

Also, this morning one of the trainers at the gym asked me if I was losing weight, specifically around the waist. While this might not be a ringing endorsement, it's certainly better than him telling me that I look fatter.

My workouts have not suffered due to a reduction in calories. And finally, there have been none of the adverse effects mentioned by others, such as headaches, bloatedness, or excess gas.


----------



## Tkarrde (Aug 26, 2003)

Keep it coming


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 4, 2003)

Bump.

I know you are out there....


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 9, 2003)

*One Month Update*

It's now been one month since I started using Leptigen. As of September 7, I weighed 221 lb and, according to my 3-site self-measured body fat assessment, I'm at 16.3%.

Doing the math shows I'm down 9 lb, with about 8.5 being fat and 0.5 being LBM. I've also moved one notch on my belt, about 1 inch.

I've also been using Absolved for about the last 3 weeks, so that's got to figure in there somewhere.

The quest continues.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 9, 2003)

Good stuff.

So in a month you dropped almost 9 pounds of fat and over three percent bodyfat, with no appreciable muscle loss.  Well done.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2003)

Just found this thread...

I started Leptigen on August 11, 2003 at basically 1 tbls per day, half in the morning and half mid-afternoon.  Per some nagging, I upped it to 2 tbls at the same times as before.  

Haven't been hungry since I started taking it but have had some bloating.  I too have noticed the "feeling extra good" effect.

Calories are between 1000-1700 per day and on the higher days it's because of extra protein drinks pre & post workout.

No drop in the scale but I felt and looked tighter.

I got through about 3 weeks of this routine before hurting my back and basically bailing on everything.  I noticed when I stopped the Leptigen that I started craving sweets like crazy!!!  Milkduds were my new best friend!!!

Sept. 8th - Back is feeling much better so I've started back on my routine of sups and diet and hopefully the gym will come next.  So far I've already noticed a decrease in appetite and although no bloating, the extra gas is there.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 9, 2003)

TP - That's an accurate summarization. Thanks.

BF - What kind of "feeling extra good"? Like kind from drinking alcohol or something else?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> BF - What kind of "feeling extra good"? Like kind from drinking alcohol or something else?


It's just an extra happy kind of feeling


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 9, 2003)

Leptigen, the happy supplement.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 9, 2003)

My family said something about that.  They said I've been much happier lately.  I wonder if the LG is why??  I know other than coffee, cutting has been much easier than I ever imagined


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2003)

Yeah, what IS that secret ingredient anyway???


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 9, 2003)

I'll never tell.

(ALCAR, among others).


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak*_
> (ALCAR, among others).



The batch that I got must have been missing that ingredient.
Then again, I haven't been experiencing the negative side effects that others have reported, so I guess I can't complain too much about missing the positive side effects.

Let's see. Both butterfly and Jodi have reported the happy feeling. Is it possible that this is a male-female thing? Any other men feeling euphoric after a Leptigen feeding?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 10, 2003)

ALCAR = *A*cetl-*L*-*Car*nitine.

They all have the same.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> ALCAR = *A*cetl-*L*-*Car*nitine.
> 
> They all have the same.


I've never heard of that, what is it?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 10, 2003)

Um, its acetl L-Carnatine.

Of all the ingredients in there, its one of the more common.

From Beyond a Century.

"ACETYL L-CARNITINE. Similar properties to carnitine, and shown by studies to protect vital organs from oxidative damage while increasing brain levels of choline acetyltransferase, improving cognitive function. It has been used with some success with Alzheimer???s patients. There are claims that testosterone production may be increased with a 1-2 gram dose before breakfast, and that it may trigger a GH release with a protocol of 500mg with 30-100mg ornithine HCl at bedtime. Latest research suggests that it may be used with lipoic acid (ALA) to protect mitochondria from damage."


----------



## butterfly (Sep 10, 2003)

Interesting, thanks!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> ALCAR = *A*cetl-*L*-*Car*nitine.
> 
> They all have the same.



I was just being facetious. I didn't really think they made a special ALCAR-less batch just for me.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> I was just being facetious. I didn't really think they made a special ALCAR-less batch just for me.



LOL.  You never know....


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2003)

TP - You were telling me the other day that the Leptigen will next come out in maybe a fruit punch flavor... that sounds great but I like being able to mix the unflavored stuff in whatever I want.  Is there a chance that they'll keep the unflavored version as well???


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 11, 2003)

Almost certainly no.

BTW, the final MSRP will be $119.  Probably will be sold by discounted retailers cheaper.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Almost certainly no.
> 
> BTW, the final MSRP will be $119.  Probably will be sold by discounted retailers cheaper.



I agree with Mrs. Ann, I'd prefer to continue mixing with Crystal Light


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2003)

$119 for how much???


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 12, 2003)

1 can.

At current, Avant is making almost no money on the beta.  You wouldn't believe how expensive it is.  The final will be even more expensive to produce.

Again, I am sure there will be discounters selling it cheaper.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2003)

Sheesh... maybe I should stock up


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 12, 2003)

Agree, BF.

TP, what's the shelf life of Leptigen?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 12, 2003)

I have seen reports of clumping do to humidity, so I'd say it varies.

Its back ordered now anyway, so its not currently available.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 12, 2003)

Rats! I just went to the Avant web-site, and there at the top of the Leptigen page, in a very small font, are these words:

    (As of 9/12/03, the LG prototype II is sold-out. )


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 12, 2003)

You didn't read my last post. 

Here is a little inside info.  Very close to a deal that would bring you a LeptiGen MRP, best used for bulking.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 12, 2003)

Yours didn't exist at the time I was writing mine.
We were posting at the same time.  

OK - staying tuned for more inside info.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 12, 2003)

You didn't type quick enough then.

It will redefine the term "bulking."


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 12, 2003)

Looking for guinea pigs?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 12, 2003)

Nope.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2003)

I don't see how the LeptiGen MRP will be used for bulking???  What's the difference between it and the regular LeptiGen???


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 13, 2003)

First, its an MRP, whereas LeptiGen is not.

Second, it will be LeptiGen based -- not all, but most of the ingredients, so it won't can't most of the appetite supression.

Third, it will work in the same manner -- by sending a stronger fed signal than the actually calories provided.

So -- you will be able to bulk while on maintenance calories.  Or slightly above maintenance.  Yet your body will be in the highly anabolic environment of extreme excess calories.  But you won't gain the fat.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 14, 2003)

I went to order another jug and the web site says it is sold out.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 22, 2003)

Anymore feedback on this?


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 22, 2003)

I was going to do another update after the second month, which is still another 2 weeks away. Would that be too late for your agenda?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 22, 2003)

Nope, just wondering if there others out there would could provide some insight/experience.

But I do appreciate it Cap'n.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 22, 2003)

I am sure I am not being reasonable, but I am a little frustrated with Avant right now. I had just become used to the product and seeing results and it suddenly is gone. I read today where it will be 3-4 weeks. 

The reason I admit I am probably not being reasonable is b/c Avant certainly wants to sell the product, that is their business. 

I just wish I had known this was coming.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 22, 2003)

Yeah, so did we.  Believe me, lack of sales is killing us.  Its hard when you are a small company producing an expensive product, and can't stockpile ingredients.

I do apologize.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Yeah, so did we.  Believe me, lack of sales is killing us.  Its hard when you are a small company producing an expensive product, and can't stockpile ingredients.
> 
> I do apologize.



Fair enough. We are a small business too so I know what it is like to be unable to take on new clients b/c of capacity issues. It makes me want to cry  when we have to turn work down.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 22, 2003)

Its a pain in the arse.

Preorders should be ready on 10/1.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 22, 2003)

TP  --  What is the difference between Leptigen and Bromocripton?  Which is better and why?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 22, 2003)

Aside from the legalities?

They are completely different things.  And honestly, I don't know much about bromo, never looked into it.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks TP.  I decided to look into Leptigen and I ran into a discussion group.  There, they were discussing the advantages and disadvantages.  

Want me to pM?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 22, 2003)

Of what bromo or leptigen?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 22, 2003)

Never mind.  I read the rest of the post and it's a bunch of people debating on whether Leptigen will compare to Bromo when all in all, the original poster:  Par Deus is merely trying to get feedback about Leptigen, like you.  

Let me know if you still want the link anyway.  Wasn't too useful for me, maybe for you, it will be.

Take Care TP


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 22, 2003)

Yes, PM me the link please.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 22, 2003)

OK, just had the last of my leptigen. I am sensing tomorrow's hunger pangs now!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> OK, just had the last of my leptigen. I am sensing tomorrow's hunger pangs now!



Please don't be mad at us.  I'd send you mine if I had any.

You are coming to Vegas yes?  We'll be selling it half off the MSRP.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Please don't be mad at us.  I'd send you mine if I had any.
> 
> You are coming to Vegas yes?  We'll be selling it half off the MSRP.




No, I'm not mad. Even if I were, I'd have not right to be. It is costing you guys more than me. Yes, I will be in Vegas. In fact, I just got encouraged by my wife to stay out few days to hang out with you guys. 

She has been reading your Carb Cycling article over and over. Oh, that reminds me, she has some questions that I will ask either in another thread or via PM.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 6, 2003)

It's now been two months since I started using Leptigen. As of October 5, I weighed 218 lb and, according to my 3-site self-measured body fat assessment, I'm at 15.1%, which is 1.2% less than a month ago.

Doing the math for the last month shows I'm down 3 lb, all fat with no loss of LBM.

I do seem to be plateauing, though. I was at 218 two weeks ago. I also seem to be a little hungrier than normal throughout the day. Is it possible that the body can adapt to the Leptigen and not feel the effects after continuous usage?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 6, 2003)

Its unlikely that your body is adapting.

It is likely that as you get leaner (i.e. further below your set-point) your body needs a stronger fed signal to keep leptin levels constant.  Remember, your body wants to be a certain levels naturally, and the further below that level you get, the worse it gets.  So, as you get leaner, you will need more LG (to send a stronger signal).

And since you have plateaued, you might want to drop your calorie level a bit further as well.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 6, 2003)

BTW, I am hopeful that we will be taking pre-orders on the next batch by next Monday.  I will know more by the week's end.


----------



## Leslie (Oct 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> BTW, I am hopeful that we will be taking pre-orders on the next batch by next Monday.  I will know more by the week's end.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> So, as you get leaner, you will need more LG (to send a stronger signal).
> 
> And since you have plateaued, you might want to drop your calorie level a bit further as well.



More LG means I'll have to add a third serving. Finding a time of day to do this is hard, since I have already determined that LG doesnt' work for me in a Protein drink, and I need to take the LG at least an hour (preferably 1.5 to 2 hours) before eating.

I'm currently at 6 (7 on workout days) "feedings" (either drinks or meals) plus 2 LG servings per day. My choices seem to be either between the last 2 meals of the day or when I wake up in the middle of the night to pee.

Since I've been hungrier than normal lately, I'm not sure that a further reduction in calories is what my body wants right now.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 6, 2003)

I'll bet if you eliminate one of those feedings, and add in an extra serving of LG you would get past the stall, and eliminate the recent hunger increase.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 6, 2003)

If I replace one of the feedings with LG, I'll be reducing the caloric intake, too.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 6, 2003)

That was the point.

But in fairness, you have a point.  So you can either eat more at the other feedings (but since you have stalled, you likely will not begin losing fat again), or you can add in 2 more servings by having 3 servings of 1 1/3 TBSP.


----------



## DaMayor (Oct 10, 2003)

So, what's the latest, Capt.?


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 10, 2003)

Well look who's back!    What have you been up to?

If you've been reading the saga, I've somewhat stalled after about the 6 week mark. I'm trying to figure out a way to add a third serving of Leptigen while still maintaining 6 meals per day. I may also have to further reduce calories somewhere. I haven't been too successful this week, though.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 14, 2003)

Bump for BabsieGirl!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 14, 2003)

What are you bumping?


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 14, 2003)

So BabsieGirl can find this thread easier. See Avant Labs thread where I reference the Leptigen thread.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> So BabsieGirl can find this thread easier. See Avant Labs thread where I reference the Leptigen thread.



Letigen? What's that?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 14, 2003)

I missed that thread.  But in case anyone is interested, pre-orders of the final _might_ be opening up today, and there _might_ be a steep discount for a very limited time.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> Bump for BabsieGirl!




Thanks Captain.  Congrats on your progress.  I'm curious though.  Before you started taking Leptigen, were you working out, eating right and getting proper sleep?  Or, did you start everything the day you started Leptigen?  Only asking because I'm trying to analyze if your success has come from leptigen or simply the diet and exercise.

No Offense TP.  I'm an analyst so out of habbit, I analyze everything.


Seems like Leptigen will be good.  Once I get it, I'll join in on the log.

How much does it cost?  how much is in a can/bottle?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 14, 2003)

Why would I take offense to questions?

The MSRP (and the price from Avant) is 119, for about 80 servings.

When we take preorders there will be a short window of a steep discount.

When discount retailers sell it I assume it will be cheaper than 119, but you never know.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 14, 2003)

_ Might _ you be telling us if this occurs?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 14, 2003)

If it hasn't been officially announced, then I can't possible tell you that it is happening today, now can I?

Once its been officially announced, then I'd probably tell you (assuming I remember).


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Before you started taking Leptigen, were you working out, eating right and getting proper sleep?  Or, did you start everything the day you started Leptigen?



Yes, yes, yes, and no.    

I had been working out religiously 4 times per week and still am. I get 6-7 hours of sleep per night. I was eating mostly right, but I have a sweet tooth.

The Leptigen has pretty much killed the desire to have dessert after meals and it has also enabled me to drop about 700 calories per day, spread out over all my meals.

I tried to keep as many factors as constant as possible, so that I could see if the Leptigen was working. The only other variable that I introduced was Absolved.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Why would I take offense to questions?



I don't know.  People just seem touchy these past few days and I didn't want to offend anyone.  Especially since you're big help 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> Yes, yes, yes, and no.
> 
> I had been working out religiously 4 times per week and still am. I get 6-7 hours of sleep per night. I was eating mostly right, but I have a sweet tooth.
> ...



Once I get started with my diet, I don't crave sweets.  They temp me, but I don't crave them.  The only reason I get temped is because my young'ns always want CANDY or snacks.

So, if I don't have these cravings.  Would Lept still be good for me?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 14, 2003)

Cravings are merely a by-product of low leptin levels, and the lack of them while on LeptiGen is merely a welcome effect.

What is more important is the maintenance of leptin levels, normal metabolism, lack of muscle loss, and on and on.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2003)

Okee dokeeee

I'll give it shout.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 14, 2003)

Get your LeptiGen here:

http://forum.avantlabs.com/index.php?act=ST&f=1&t=6199&st=


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 14, 2003)

What's the magic word to get to the order page? All the Leptigen links go to the Prototype page.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 14, 2003)

Supercalafragelistic....

Just give it an hour, the webguy is sleeping.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Get your LeptiGen here:
> 
> http://forum.avantlabs.com/index.php?act=ST&f=1&t=6199&st=




Hey sweetie.  It still says you're sold out


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 14, 2003)

Its up now.


----------

